# Alaska morbloom n Neptunes harvest?



## smoke 2 joints (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey I picked up these products recently and was wondering if anyone has used them before. There called alaska morbloom (for budding and blooming) at 0-10-10. Also Neptunes Harvest seaweed extract at 0-0-1. Ive never grown so im kind of lost. here my set up though

1. promix soil
2. 3 26w cfls (3 plants 1ft. tall)
3. 3 five gal. buckets
4. temp 88
5. humid. 46% (trying to raise)

Theyve been vegging for 29 days. I water ounce about 2 to 3 days apart.

I started those nutes yesterday because 2 were looking droopy so i used a 1/4 of the recommended dose because im not to sure about how to use these and what the outcome will be! So any advice or opinoin would be great thanks 

P.s. my setup is written in more detail located in the introduce yourself section.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 29, 2007)

i think you need  a nut  more potente cuz its to low on potasium it only  a 10 you need at least 20


----------



## smoke 2 joints (Mar 29, 2007)

atleast 20? what if i just add more of it and use both at the same time?


----------



## 3patas (Mar 29, 2007)

on what stage are you right now veg. or flow.?


----------



## theyorker (Mar 30, 2007)

smoke 2 joints said:
			
		

> Hey I picked up these products recently and was wondering if anyone has used them before. There called alaska morbloom (for budding and blooming) at 0-10-10. Also Neptunes Harvest seaweed extract at 0-0-1. Ive never grown so im kind of lost. here my set up though
> 
> 1. promix soil
> 2. 3 26w cfls (3 plants 1ft. tall)
> ...


 
I would suggest you discontinue using those nutes right away.  You need something that has a high Nitrogen number (the first number) for plants in vegetative growth.  I would suggest looking for some MJ nutes for your plants.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 30, 2007)

yes but they alredy start flowering if i use somethin high on (N) it will decrese my yield  it will be a big shock to the plant i always thout the the plant needs high (P) on flowering


----------



## Hick (Mar 30, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> yes but they alredy start flowering if i use somethin high on (N) it will decrese my yield  it will be a big shock to the plant i always thout the the plant needs high (P) on flowering



niether of those nutes have ANY nitrogen, "essential" for green vegetative growth. 
Flowering/blooming plants "do" need more P to produce, but they can't be totally deprived of "N". Especially through the first 2 weeks or so of flowering, when they undergo a huge growth spurt and the nitrogen is really needed.

"AK Morebloom" and the "Neptunes" are oprganic(or organic based at least) those are the reason for the low N-P-K numbers. You won't find organic nutrients with numbers such as 20-20-20. Those high numbers are usually found only on the nasty chemical nutrients.That certainly does NOT mean they(organics) aren't 'potent' enough.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 30, 2007)

take it from an Alaskan: AK Morebloom sucks!! Promix is by far the best medium Ive found. You should mix perlite at about 70/30 for first transplant and 60/40 in 5's.


----------



## smoke 2 joints (Mar 30, 2007)

wow thanks everybody. It all makes sense I need a nutrient with nitrogen to promote vegetative growth so.... im going to walk to home depot and get something there any suggenstions???? but i will deffinetly rock theses others when i flower theres a lot of people out there that seem to be pretty fond of that stuff


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 30, 2007)

I use promix and perlite in 5 gal buckets. The only ferts I use id schultz big bloom for flower and schultz regular for vegg. Thyre not at homedepot but are at most local gardening stores. I hear fox farms is just as good. and it is at walmart. I would use one of the two. I follw the directions on the bottle and I have never had leaf burn or over fert problems.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 30, 2007)

ok thank for your help


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 30, 2007)

I believe in keeping it simple.  what you see here is 70% promix/30% perlite in 5 gallon buckets. No other fertz are used other than what you see here and some superthrive when in vegg to incourage better roots, but not needed. 90% bottom water'd. I follow the directions to a tee accept the first two waters in flower. I use  seven 1/4 table spoons instead of 5 per 5 gallon water bucket and fill it to about 4 3/4 gallons full. but all the other waterings are 1/4 tablespoon per gallon water.  Hope this helps.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 31, 2007)

very nice grow man congrat.


----------



## bigdulk (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey i've been using the Schultz 10 15 10 liquid fert, I just started flowering three days ago and the leaves are dry with yellow tips, bent down, entire plant is wilting a good bit.  I have had problems a lot with figuring out how much watering is too much and too little, the medium is difficult to work with (schultz african orchid 9 month potting plus soil)  I was thinking about getting that schultz bloom stuff.  However I don't water from the bottom like you.  Do you think I should try it with my next watering?  Or should i go for some bat guanno top cover and tea watering?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 1, 2008)

I've used Neptunes Harvests' Fish and Seaweed ferts(2-3-1) and Fish ferts(2-4-1).  I love them besides the fact they stink to high heaven. The smell is what made me switch.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 1, 2008)

I use the alaska brand nutes and there is nothing wrong with them. I use the fish fertilizer (5-1-1) for veg and the morebloom (0-10-10) mixed with a half dose of the fish fert while flowering. It does the trick


----------



## gagjababy (May 1, 2008)

Dubba man I've heard using the fish fert gives the herb a funny taste what is your take on this? Where did you find alaska morbloom? They have the Alaskan fish fert at walmart but not the bloom.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 1, 2008)

> I've heard using the fish fert gives the herb a funny taste


Funny, as in, "Funny...this weed tastes better than other weed."


----------



## Dubbaman (May 1, 2008)

gagjababy said:
			
		

> Dubba man I've heard using the fish fert gives the herb a funny taste what is your take on this?


 never noticed a thing tasted jst fine and dandy 





			
				gagjababy said:
			
		

> Where did you find alaska morbloom? They have the Alaskan fish fert at walmart but not the bloom.


 i found both at a local indoor shop. Something like 7-8 bucks each 



			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Funny, as in, "Funny...this weed tastes better than other weed."


 :rofl: hard for it to not taste better when its not stomped on in transit


----------

